# ANWAR FERGUSON INVITED TO CAMP!!!! WHOOO! (also Dan Langhi, Erik Daniels, more)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

WOOHOO!

Anwar > Sampson

Daniels was okay, I liked him just because he was a team guy, dyed his hair during the playoffs, seemed to be a good moral guy

Dan is a scrub though


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is a bit about Lonnie Jones from HoopsHype:



> Great shot blocker... Long and athletic... No offensive game.


http://www.hoopshype.com/players/lonnie_jones.htm

He is 7'0, 228 pounds.

- - -

Eric Sandrin played for the Lakers summer league and was also a member of the Globetrotters:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Here is a bit about Lonnie Jones from HoopsHype:
> 
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/players/lonnie_jones.htm
> ...


I've watched him play live twice and hes is extremly bad, I highly doubt he will make the team.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Anwar probably won't make the team again, but I'm happy we get the opportunity to watch that freak of nature play some preseason games.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> I've watched him play live twice and hes is extremly bad, I highly doubt he will make the team.


Which one? Sandrin or Jones?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sandrin. He can jam but thats about it hes basketball IQ is on the same level as Dalmebert.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

lol


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I like Paulding a lot, hes a though athletic undersized 2


----------

